# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  How Do I root an LG Optimus Showtime smartphone? LGL86C

## slixz85

Hi. I am interested in rooting my new smartphone to be able to uninstall some default apps that I do not even need such as facebook and twitter. not a social bug. plus want to get it lighter on resource usage.  I have only found ways to do this with windows mainly and need help with setting it up by using linux/ubuntu.  It is an LG Optimus Showtime. model LGL86C. android version is 4.0.4. baseband version is MSM8655. kernel version is 3.0.8. build number is IMM76L. software version is L86CV10a

thanks to any and all help.

----------


## slixz85

i tried SEVERAL methods as suggested by some websites to root the Optimus Showtime but none worked for my phone. I ended up just getting to a friends computer running windows 7 and succesfully got my phone rooted. for the Showtime, I do not suggest using SuperOneClick, I tried it and it gave me errors and froze, I was worried that my $250 smart phone just bought brand new would be corrupted somehow. I got lucky and it wasn't. I then tried OneClickRoot. It had me a bit more excited to see that it confirmed my phone model was rootable however it had a note above saying it was not guaranteed. So i tried it and it failed.  I then found a program called UnlockRoot. www.unlockroot.com . All i had to do was installed the file and click a single button. one actual button unlike what the other ones promise. It rooted succesfully and installed supersu . Phone Rooted.

After all of this. I was expecting more out of rooting my phone. yes you can do alot more with a rooted phone but you have to read up on it to know all about it.

I wish I knew how to do this with gnu but just go ahead and use a win7 pc around and install unlockroot. it will help. LGL86C is model I have.

----------

